# Hey ;)



## CaliforniaMelanie (Jun 7, 2010)

Some of you may know me. I know I know some of you. (Say that five times fast!) So, hi!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi CM, welcome to the forum!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy CalMel, welcome to the forum.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi CaliforniaMelanie. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome! Great to have another Southern Californian.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey back at ya!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! :jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

here is the official welcome from the Morbid Mike this means nothing lol


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Melanie, are you in the San Diego area? We have a GOE group that does M&T's.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Jun 7, 2010)

Warrant2000 said:


> Hi Melanie, are you in the San Diego area? We have a GOE group that does M&T's.


Hi...no...  I'm in Los Angeles County.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

